# AMNPS placement in MES30



## wallypedal (Feb 25, 2014)

I've used the search tool a bunch, and it's pretty fun. I am a noobie, however!  I have an MES30 ~~20070910 model. Need to know the best placement advice for the AMNPS for this model. Not sure what makes a gen I vs. a gen II. This is an 800 watt model. The chip box is long, almost twice the length of the opening in the chip feeder, if that helps. I think what I've gleaned is to just put it on the rods that extend across to the left from the chip box??   Put some sort of drip tent over it? How far above?  Pull the chip drawer and the feeder out an inch or a little more? Let the pellets heat while the box is getting up to temp?  I haven't found a good placement picture for this model, but it's not from lack of looking....

Thanks!

Wallypedal


----------



## wallypedal (Feb 25, 2014)

Well, I searched some more and found this: http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/g/i/249270/a/153765/amnps-mes30-1st-gen-ss-with-window-placement/

That looks quite a bit like the inside of mine, is that a good spot?


----------



## pc farmer (Feb 25, 2014)

That's where I put mine.

Works great there.


----------



## geschaef (Feb 28, 2014)

If you're using the AMNPS, why wouldn't you remove the chip tray all together?


----------



## wallypedal (Feb 28, 2014)

I'd lose the tray, never to be found. It acts as a mini heat sink to help minimize oven temp fluctuations. Maybe.


----------



## geschaef (Feb 28, 2014)

Ok well, that makes sense.  Also wondered if there was some deflection thing going on with that tray.  On my model, the tray angles upwards on the back edge which must be intended to push heat from the element and smoke up.

On almost every post like this one, part of the mod is to bring the tray forward a couple inches.  I'll give it a try, thank you.


----------



## kennyp1114 (Jan 12, 2015)

Someone said to put the amznps on the bottom rack. Can't remember if it was Todd or Jeff.


----------



## wallypedal (Jan 12, 2015)

The thread is almost a year old. I have learned a couple things - sometimes rack placement matters, but other things matter more!

The actual moisture content of the pellets - it varies between brands, even when stored alongside each other. Maybe some are compressed more than others.
The outdoor weather especially the wind, temp, and humidity
The temp setting of the smoker, the higher the temp the more it will cycle, making it hot down there by the rack.
If it is a low temp smoker setting I will set the AMNPS with the lit side snug to the side of the firebox, where it gets the most heat when the burner is on. Otherwise it doesn't seem to matter much. I usually run with the chip tube pulled out a couple inches.
Wallypedal


----------



## kennyp1114 (Jan 12, 2015)

Thanks a lot! I've read from Jeff or Todd to put it on the lowest rack. I'll try both. I'm new to this site too and it is awesome. I've been grilling my whole life, but i just got the smoker a couple of months ago. Have a good one and thanks again for your help.


----------



## jted (Jan 13, 2015)

kennyp1114 said:


> Thanks a lot! I've read from Jeff or Todd to put it on the lowest rack. I'll try both. I'm new to this site too and it is awesome. I've been grilling my whole life, but i just got the smoker a couple of months ago. Have a good one and thanks again for your help.


Kenny, Here is a shot for proper placement in a MES30













DSCN2483.JPG



__ jted
__ Jul 18, 2014






You will find 2 crome rods two the left of the chip tray holder. Set it on top of them. If it does not fit you will remove 1 screw that is in the tray holder It is the one keeping it from fitting. It is rare to have to do this but it does happen. It won't hurt anything when you remove it.


----------



## kennyp1114 (Jan 13, 2015)

jted said:


> Kenny, Here is a shot for proper placement in a MES30
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks for the pic and advice. What kind of gas grill is that?


----------



## jted (Jan 13, 2015)

kennyp1114 said:


> Thanks for the pic and advice. What kind of gas grill is that?




Kennyp, It is a 20070910 30"  model.   It's the entry level smoker.  The screw is in the front right corner of the tray . That would be the front left corner of the chip tray housing.  Jted


----------



## kennyp1114 (Jan 13, 2015)

jted said:


> kennyp1114 said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks for the pic and advice. What kind of gas grill is that?
> ...


I have the same model, i like the digital controls.


----------



## Bearcarver (Jan 13, 2015)

kennyp1114 said:


> Thanks a lot! I've read from Jeff or Todd to put it on the lowest rack. I'll try both. I'm new to this site too and it is awesome. I've been grilling my whole life, but i just got the smoker a couple of months ago. Have a good one and thanks again for your help.


The AMNPS was made the size it is to be able to fit just right on the rods, between the Chip burner Assembly & the left wall of an MES 30 Gen #1.

Bear


----------



## kennyp1114 (Jan 13, 2015)

Bearcarver said:


> The AMNPS was made the size it is to be able to fit just right on the rods, between the Chip burner Assembly & the left wall of an MES 30 Gen #1.
> 
> 
> Bear


Thanks Bear!


----------



## jmposing (Jan 13, 2015)

Got a question that sort of goes with this. When placing the AMNPS  when lit do you position the burning end to the front of the MES or the back? Does it matter?


----------



## pc farmer (Jan 13, 2015)

jmposing said:


> Got a question that sort of goes with this. When placing the AMNPS  when lit do you position the burning end to the front of the MES or the back? Does it matter?


I always place it next to the door incase the pellets need any TLC.


----------



## Bearcarver (Jan 13, 2015)

c farmer said:


> I always place it next to the door incase the pellets need any TLC.










    What he said----Plus there seems to be better air flow in the front than in the back.

And generally the first few inches are the hardest to keep burning. Usually once an AMNPS gets going real good it's even hard to get it to stop.

Bear


----------



## geschaef (Jan 13, 2015)

Bearcarver said:


> What he said----Plus there seems to be better air flow in the front than in the back.
> 
> And generally the first few inches are the hardest to keep burning. Usually once an AMNPS gets going real good it's even hard to get it to stop.
> 
> Bear


"And generally the first few inches are the hardest to keep burning. Usually once an AMNPS gets going real good it's even hard to get it to stop."

I'm glad someone finally said this...I struggle on most AMNPS uses to get that thing going well.  It smolders a bit at first, I pull it and re-torch it, and put it back in.  I may have to do this 2-4 times before it gets going on its own.  

Greg


----------



## Bearcarver (Jan 13, 2015)

geschaef said:


> "And generally the first few inches are the hardest to keep burning. Usually once an AMNPS gets going real good it's even hard to get it to stop."
> 
> I'm glad someone finally said this...I struggle on most AMNPS uses to get that thing going well.  It smolders a bit at first, I pull it and re-torch it, and put it back in.  I may have to do this 2-4 times before it gets going on its own.
> 
> Greg


Greg,

The biggest thing is getting it lit real good before putting it in. Sometimes takes 20 minutes of off & on attention.

Below is a good link for you to check out.

The Video is real good, and my comment is #2 on that thread.

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/140859/how-i-light-my-amnps-w-video-link

Bear


----------



## geschaef (Jan 14, 2015)

Bearcarver said:


> Greg,
> 
> The biggest thing is getting it lit real good before putting it in. Sometimes takes 20 minutes of off & on attention.
> 
> ...


Thank you, sir.  Makes perfect sense.  Your narration in the video says that a heat gun is not necessary, just a lot of air.  I read several fellas just blowing on the coals.  I suppose a hair dryer is sufficient as well.  

Thanks again.

Greg


----------



## Bearcarver (Jan 14, 2015)

geschaef said:


> Thank you, sir.  Makes perfect sense.  Your narration in the video says that a heat gun is not necessary, just a lot of air.  I read several fellas just blowing on the coals.  I suppose a hair dryer is sufficient as well.
> 
> Thanks again.
> 
> Greg


I can't take credit for the video----That is from "ScooterMagoo", and it is a Great video!!

My way is in post #2, which is a good exercise for my bad lungs!!!! I'm one of those fellas!!

Bear


----------



## daricksta (Jan 14, 2015)

jmposing said:


> Got a question that sort of goes with this. When placing the AMNPS  when lit do you position the burning end to the front of the MES or the back? Does it matter?


I also position the burning end in the back. I just feel that with the hot spot below the top vent and the air coming in from the wood chip loader there's greater airflow in the rear which will keep the AMNPS lit. It's been working for me.


----------



## geschaef (Jan 14, 2015)

Here's another experiment I wanted to throw out here for opinion.  Since I was having so much trouble getting and keeping the AMNPS started, I suspected airflow was the issue.  Somewhat like daRicksta with the position change, I tried a location change to improve the airflow TO the AMNPS.  Instead of the rods to the left of the firebox, I placed the pellet tray right on top of the firebox.  My thought was, now there's 360 degree airflow.

Result?  It did work, smoke was improved, the pellets burned faster, but...the heat also spiked which made for some extra effort at managing the internal temp.

Conclusion is that if the pellets get off to a good start, the left-of-firebox location is just fine.  I will next time give the daRicksta tray swap a try though.

Greg


----------



## daricksta (Jan 14, 2015)

geschaef said:


> Here's another experiment I wanted to throw out here for opinion.  Since I was having so much trouble getting and keeping the AMNPS started, I suspected airflow was the issue.  Somewhat like daRicksta with the position change, I tried a location change to improve the airflow TO the AMNPS.  Instead of the rods to the left of the firebox, I placed the pellet tray right on top of the firebox.  My thought was, now there's 360 degree airflow.
> 
> Result?  It did work, smoke was improved, the pellets burned faster, but...the heat also spiked which made for some extra effort at managing the internal temp.
> 
> ...


Interesting idea, Greg. If you place it on top of the firebox does that mean you don't keep the water pan inside the smoker? There are guys that do and guys who don't. I keep the water pan inside but empty and foiled over. For my own purposes, the AMNPS works fine on the left side. It would bet in my way if I placed it on top of the heating element/wood chip box just under the rack.

Do you also tent foil over the AMNPS to protect it from drippings?


----------



## jmposing (Jan 14, 2015)

daRicksta said:


> I also position the burning end in the back. I just feel that with the hot spot below the top vent and the air coming in from the wood chip loader there's greater airflow in the rear which will keep the AMNPS lit. It's been working for me.


I did a little test last night when I made a small meatloaf. It did look like I was getting better airflow when I put it in with the burning part to the back. Took right off.


----------



## geschaef (Jan 14, 2015)

daRicksta said:


> Interesting idea, Greg. If you place it on top of the firebox does that mean you don't keep the water pan inside the smoker? There are guys that do and guys who don't. I keep the water pan inside but empty and foiled over. For my own purposes, the AMNPS works fine on the left side. It would bet in my way if I placed it on top of the heating element/wood chip box just under the rack.
> 
> Do you also tent foil over the AMNPS to protect it from drippings?


I don't use water in my pan (from Todd Johnson's suggestion) but I do use it sometimes as a foiled drippings catch.  And yes, I use pellet tray protection of some kind (foil tent or a pan if drippings are desired).  

In putting the pellet tray on top of the element box, one downside for sure is the loss of cooking space.  It worked with the ribs and the butt I smoked.

I've got another pulled pork dinner coming up here soon so I'll give the tray flip to the back a try.


----------



## daricksta (Jan 14, 2015)

geschaef said:


> I don't use water in my pan (from Todd Johnson's suggestion) but I do use it sometimes as a foiled drippings catch.  And yes, I use pellet tray protection of some kind (foil tent or a pan if drippings are desired).
> 
> In putting the pellet tray on top of the element box, one downside for sure is the loss of cooking space.  It worked with the ribs and the butt I smoked.
> 
> I've got another pulled pork dinner coming up here soon so I'll give the tray flip to the back a try.


I never use the bottom rack because that's where I place the foiled over water pan. Since I typically cook for only 2-3 people, I remove the top rack and place whatever I'm smoking on the 2nd rack and if necessary the 3rd rack. Only time I use all 3 top racks is when I'm smoking a passel of cheeses, or we've got company and I need to smoke at least 3 racks of ribs.

Since I don't typically don't use the top rack I clip the Maverick's Barbecue probe to the 2nd rack on the right side. I'm going to play with leaving the 1st rack in the smoker and moving the BBQ temp around to look for variances in the temp displays.


----------



## daricksta (Jan 14, 2015)

jmposing said:


> I did a little test last night when I made a small meatloaf. It did look like I was getting better airflow when I put it in with the burning part to the back. Took right off.


Cool. It's good to know I was right and that it worked for you.


----------



## Bearcarver (Jan 14, 2015)

geschaef said:


> I don't use water in my pan (from Todd Johnson's suggestion) but I do use it sometimes as a foiled drippings catch.  And yes, I use pellet tray protection of some kind (foil tent or a pan if drippings are desired).
> 
> In putting the pellet tray on top of the element box, one downside for sure is the loss of cooking space.  It worked with the ribs and the butt I smoked.
> 
> I've got another pulled pork dinner coming up here soon so I'll give the tray flip to the back a try.


I'm surprised when setting it right on the cover to the chip burner that the whole load in the AMNPS doesn't go all at once.

Bear


----------



## geschaef (Jan 14, 2015)

Well, it's interesting that you mentioned that, Bear. On one occasion a pellet burn did start in the middle of the tray. I assumed that it jumped the track. Could very well have been bottom heat.

Greg


----------



## daricksta (Jan 15, 2015)

The only time I've ever had pellets jump a row in the AMNPS so that two rows were burning at the same time is when my MES 30 shot up to 295° when the high temp limit switch was dirty and failed to control the temp. Other than that, I make sure I don't overfill the AMNPS and all's been good.


----------



## Bearcarver (Jan 15, 2015)

daRicksta said:


> The only time I've ever had pellets jump a row in the AMNPS so that two rows were burning at the same time is when my MES 30 shot up to 295° when the high temp limit switch was dirty and failed to control the temp. Other than that, I make sure I don't overfill the AMNPS and all's been good.


The reason I know about jumping rows is with the original AMNS, once you got to about 220° smoking temp, there was a good chance it would jump & burn up.

That's why "Genius Engineer" Todd invented the AMNPS with the interior double walls.

I still use my AMNS with Sawdust for any smokes using less than 200° smoker temp.

Bear


----------



## daricksta (Jan 15, 2015)

Bearcarver said:


> The reason I know about jumping rows is with the original AMNS, once you got to about 220° smoking temp, there was a good chance it would jump & burn up.
> 
> That's why "Genius Engineer" Todd invented the AMNPS with the interior double walls.
> 
> ...


I saw you post that somewhere else about using The AMNS with dust for cold smokes. Why is that? Do you feel dust burns more efficiently and easily than pellets at low temps? As I wrote, I had problems with the AMNPS going out in cold smokes but it still produced more than enough smoke. Buying the Tube just isn't a priority so I need to use the AMNPS for all my smokes.


----------



## Bearcarver (Jan 15, 2015)

daRicksta said:


> I saw you post that somewhere else about using The AMNS with dust for cold smokes. Why is that? Do you feel dust burns more efficiently and easily than pellets at low temps? As I wrote, I had problems with the AMNPS going out in cold smokes but it still produced more than enough smoke. Buying the Tube just isn't a priority so I need to use the AMNPS for all my smokes.


An AMNS is not a Tube smoker. That is an AMNTS.

An AMNS is the original single wall that came in a 6 X 6 and a 6 X 8 units. It only works with Dust, which is what it was designed for.

The dust is easier to get smoking & stay smoking, but it is no good in an AMNS at high heat. 

The Dust is cheaper than pellets.

Bear


----------



## daricksta (Jan 15, 2015)

Bearcarver said:


> An AMNS is not a Tube smoker. That is an AMNTS.
> 
> An AMNS is the original single wall that came in a 6 X 6 and a 6 X 8 units. It only works with Dust, which is what it was designed for.
> 
> ...


Thanks for clarifying it since I was too lazy to check Todd's website. I guess what confused me was that Susie either has the AMNS or uses it interchangeably to refer to the Tube Smoker, hence my confusion, unless I was confused by which one she has, too.

Just checked the website. Our good friend Todd states the AMNPS can also burn dust. I prefer to stick with pellets since I've bought so many from him. I guess if I really wanted to I could smash some to smithereens and voila!--dust.

What happens to dust at high heat? Why don't you like pellets for smokes below 200°?


----------



## Bearcarver (Jan 15, 2015)

daRicksta said:


> Thanks for clarifying it since I was too lazy to check Todd's website. I guess what confused me was that Susie either has the AMNS or uses it interchangeably to refer to the Tube Smoker, hence my confusion, unless I was confused by which one she has, too.* Yeah---I'm not sure what she has either.*
> 
> Just checked the website. Our good friend Todd states the AMNPS can also burn dust. I prefer to stick with pellets since I've bought so many from him. I guess if I really wanted to I could smash some to smithereens and voila!--dust. *You would be crushing the more expensive to turn it into the cheaper.*
> 
> ...


*Bear*


----------



## daricksta (Jan 15, 2015)

Bearcarver said:


> *Bear*


*You would be crushing the more expensive to turn it into the cheaper. *That's like the old joke about the farm woman who had two chickens, one healthy and one sick so she killed the healthy one to make chicken soup for the sick one.

*Dust is cheaper because I can make my own. *How do you make your own dust? Just curious. I'm a dyed in the wool--or wood--pellet guy.


----------



## Bearcarver (Jan 15, 2015)

daRicksta said:


> *You would be crushing the more expensive to turn it into the cheaper. *That's like the old joke about the farm woman who had two chickens, one healthy and one sick so she killed the healthy one to make chicken soup for the sick one. *LOL---I like that one & I never heard it before either!!*
> 
> *Dust is cheaper because I can make my own. *How do you make your own dust? Just curious. I'm a dyed in the wool--or wood--pellet guy. *I don't make much any more, but my Son cuts hardwoods up on my Hitachi & my DeWalt Sliding Compound Miter saws. Then you take it out of the bag before you cut bad stuff with it. That's good stuff for an AMNS. So is a Radial Saw or a Table saw while crosscutting with it. *


*Bear*


----------



## mr t 59874 (Jan 15, 2015)

I make dust from Todd's PIt Master pellets.  It is used mostly when smoking bacon which is in the three day range.  I normally will pulverize 1 LB. of pellets, a little at a time, which will fill the AMNPS and get in the neighborhood of a 15 - 17 hour burn which is great for those long smokes when a very light smoke is desired.  To pulverize the pellets, a yard sale blender is used.  Ezeey Peezy. 

Tom


----------



## daricksta (Jan 15, 2015)

Bearcarver said:


> *Bear*


Bear, that joke shows what kind of selective memory I have. My eldest sister back in the 60s saw Buddy Hackett on the Tonight Show and the next morning she told us the joke. For some reason it always stuck in my head.

Radial or table saw? That let's me out. I do have a hand crosscut saw, though. I think I'll stick to buying pellets from Todd. It's both safer for me and the saw.


----------

